
EventStorming [video] - fagnerbrack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXm8Cznyb_s
======
agentultra
I’ve used event storming with my team at least four or five times now. It has
been helping bring the team together and open up communication between non-
technical contributors and stakeholders while solidifying the developers’
understanding.

Worth trying out a few times to see if it will work with your team.

